# Going South..



## Rainee (Oct 17, 2014)

A                                                           Florida                                                           senior citizen                                                           drove his                                                           brand new                                                           Corvette                                                           convertible                                                           out of the                                                           dealership.                                                           Taking off                                                           down the road,                                                           he pushed it                                                           to 80 mph,                                                           enjoying the                                                           wind blowing                                                           through what                                                           little hair he                                                           had left. 




"Amazing,"                                                           he thought as                                                           he flew down                                                           I-95, pushing                                                           the pedal even                                                           more.

                                                          Looking in his                                                           rear view                                                           mirror, he saw                                                           a Florida                                                           State Trooper,                                                           blue lights                                                           flashing and                                                           siren blaring.                                                           He floored it                                                           to 100 mph,                                                           then 110, then                                                           120. Suddenly,                                                           he thought,                                                           "What am I                                                           doing? I'm too                                                           old for this!"                                                           and pulled                                                           over to await                                                           the trooper's                                                           arrival.

                                                          Pulling in                                                           behind him,                                                           the trooper                                                           got out of his                                                           vehicle and                                                           walked up to                                                           the Corvette.                                                           He looked at                                                           his watch,                                                           then said,                                                           "Sir, my shift                                                           ends in 30                                                           minutes. Today                                                           is Friday. If                                                           you can give                                                           me a new                                                           reason for                                                           speeding -- a                                                           reason I've                                                           never before                                                           heard -- I'll                                                           let you go."

                                                          The old                                                           gentleman paused                                                           then                                                           said: "Three                                                           years ago, my                                                           wife ran off                                                           with a Florida                                                           State Trooper.                                                           I thought you                                                           were bringing                                                           her back."

                                                          "Have a good                                                           day, Sir,"                                                           replied the                                                           trooper.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 17, 2014)

:lol1:    Rainee.    Good one.


----------

